# CU Llangollen



## AdriaTwin (Dec 24, 2018)

This carpark has a notice displaying a TRO banning Motorhomes from parking midnight to 8am, as well as a NO cooking, and sleeping in vehicles sign. Sorry I didn't get a photo.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 24, 2018)

Another short sighted council, but it doesn’t help that when there are places that turn a blind eye to motorhomes staying over night they get abused.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks for the update.

I'll remove it from the POIs ...


----------



## Gnomus (Dec 29, 2018)

AdriaTwin said:


> This carpark has a notice displaying a TRO banning Motorhomes from parking midnight to 8am, as well as a NO cooking, and sleeping in vehicles sign. Sorry I didn't get a photo.



Hi, I stayed at the Motor Museum just out of town gave them a ring first (sorry dont have the number)  Got it from a certain book

Not a bad stroll along the canal to get into town


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 29, 2018)

*Liangollen*

Yeah....we've stayed overnight at the motor museum.....it allowed black waste disposal but I think it doesn't now. Was a handy walk into town or the Chainbridge Hotel the other way. The Sun Trevor pub has been mentioned recently as a good stopover....lovely walk into town...about a mile...Maja (along canal)


----------

